# Most Over-rated Fighter!



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

i think shamrock it


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Used to be Nate Quarry


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

lilstuch114 said:


> i think shamrock it



Grammar and spelling, are your friends.


And the most overrated fighter is basically anyone from Pride, bar Fedor and Cro Cop.

Its not really the fighters faults, its the stupid nuthuggers we have that support them.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sliva and AA... no doubt.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> And the most overrated fighter is basically anyone from Pride, bar Fedor and Cro Cop.


 You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Tank Abbott, he got a title shot against Maurice Smith right after being nearly killed by Vitor Belfort.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Grammar and spelling, are your friends.
> 
> 
> And the most overrated fighter is basically anyone from Pride, bar Fedor and Cro Cop.
> ...


Yeah i guess they all are aren't they. Even guys like quinton jackson that beat the crap out of your beloved chuck liddell. He is definatly overrated. And why do you call us nuthuggers what is the point of that.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Tank is but not by people on this forum. On here I think its Frank Shamrock


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I think Tank is but not by people on this forum. On here I think its Frank Shamrock


i agree with the frank shamrock comment, and i got another one that im gonna ripped apart on this forum for, on this forum you guys talk about GSP like hes 40-0 with 40 1st round KO's...that guy is an awesome fighter and I like him, but you guys are just way over the top with the GSP nuthugging:cheeky4:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Tito Ortiz anyone?:dunno:

He is overrated and will never beat Liddell.*




spearsoldier said:


> Grammar and spelling, are your friends.
> 
> 
> And the most overrated fighter is basically anyone from Pride, bar Fedor and Cro Cop.
> ...


*I'm a nuthugger because there are better fighters in Pride than the UFC.*


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i like bisping but people act like hes the next champ and the only person he beat that was some what good was josh haynes.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

moldy said:


> Yeah i guess they all are aren't they. Even guys like quinton jackson that beat the crap out of your beloved chuck liddell. He is definatly overrated. And why do you call us nuthuggers what is the point of that.



Anyone who loses to a fighter as sloppy as Wand is overrated.

And dont even go to the point of saying Chuck is sloppy. He is a counter puncher, not an idiot who throws a million wild shots hoping to get one that hits.

Chuck lost one fight. Wow! I dont see Pride sending anyone over to fight him now do i?

You guys are nuthuggers because you refuse to respect the UFC. A real fan, can appreciate any company, because its not about the companies. Its about the fighters.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> i like bisping but people act like hes the next champ and the only person he beat that was some what good was josh haynes.



Good point. I agree.

Someone had the audacity to say Bisping would beat Forrest. And others agreed with him:laugh: .


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

No one has said Tank Abbott except me, pretty sad. He is the worst fighter to ever get a title shot, Maurice Smith isn't even that good but kicked his ass. And he got a shot right after losing to Scott Ferozzo and a beating from Vitor Belfort in 50 seconds.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Anyone who loses to a fighter as sloppy as Wand is overrated.
> 
> And dont even go to the point of saying Chuck is sloppy. He is a counter puncher, not an idiot who throws a million wild shots hoping to get one that hits.
> 
> ...


chuck got 3 losses bro, randy, horn, rampage


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

spearsoldier I don't know what your saying, Chuck Liddell hasn't lost once hes lost three times. Quinton Jackson beat him in and your saying Jackson is over rated? Not to mention Chuck Liddell also got molested by Randy Couture at UFC 43.

Many people on this forum say Wanderlei Silva can beat Chuck Liddell, you really don't know what your saying spearsoldier. Think before you say.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Tim Sylvia is def the most overrated and it is starting to show! Just look at his fights with Aussurio Silva and his third fight with AA!


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

For my money its Tito Ortiz. Another notable mentions are Wanderlei Silva and Fedor.


Pogo


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

Stephan Bonnar


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> For my money its Tito Ortiz. Another notable mentions are Wanderlei Silva and Fedor.
> 
> 
> Pogo



I agree that Tito is overated and Wandy is good but not the best probably 3rd lhw in world next to shogun and liddel, but how cas you say fedor is overated. The best fighter in the world is rated as the best fighter in the world if you can show me someone that is better than him and prove it then he is overated, but by saying he is overated is stupid.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Fedor is overated in that everyone thinks he is an uneatable monster. Its kind of easy to be the best when the majority of your fights consist of washed up UFC rejects like Mark Coleman, Gary Goodridge, Tsyushi Kohsaka, Kevin Randleman, Semmy Shilt, ect or againt WCW pro wrestlers like Yuji Nagata and Naoya Ogawa. He is good but not to the extent that people on here make him out to be.


Pogo


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> chuck got 3 losses bro, randy, horn, rampage


2 of those losses are from fighters in the ufc


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Fedor is overated in that everyone thinks he is an uneatable monster. Its kind of easy to be the best when the majority of your fights consist of washed up UFC rejects like Mark Coleman, Gary Goodridge, Tsyushi Kohsaka, Kevin Randleman, Semmy Shilt, ect or againt WCW pro wrestlers like Yuji Nagata and Naoya Ogawa. He is good but not to the extent that people on here make him out to be.
> 
> 
> Pogo


I will agree that people think he is unbeatable, but so far he is and your missing out real fighters he has faced like Cro Cop and Big Nog otherwise there is no other Heavyweights that he can face that are good enough to be called a challenge for him. So I will stick by what i say until someone proves that he is not as good as everyone thinks.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Actually, I was talking about his ONE loss in pride.

Really, think before talking, it wasnt that difficult based on the context.

Not to mention, he avenged those other two losses against randy and horn, in the best possible way.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Actually, I was talking about his ONE loss in pride.
> 
> Really, think before talking, it wasnt that difficult based on the context.
> 
> Not to mention, he avenged those other two losses against randy and horn, in the best possible way.


Yea I understood what you said, it was obvious you were talking about that and you're right about him avenging those losses too. You know what you're talking about and you got your own opinions don't listen to him cuz he's a mod. I agree with Jdun11 though I always liked GSP but he seems to be really overrated especially on this forum. He's good, but not god. Bispings not overrated and Josh Haynes isn't the best that he's beaten, Bisping was a star before TUF so he's not overrated, and yea he would beat Forest for sure. I have to also disagree with Frank Shamrock being overrated...he's as good as people say he is...and has proved it...so why is he overrated? Who's overrated? Brandon Vera is pretty overrated right now, and so is Jeff Monson. Oh and Kenny Florian hahaha he's getting a title shot for beating 2 one-dimensional ufc newcomers. And Alex Karalexis hahaha can't forget he beat him too. :thumbsdown: Oh yea I forgot he's a BJJ PHENOMENON!! LMAO! Phenomenon?? C'mon now that's a bit too far for someone who hasn't ever beaten another BJJ fighter. Of course your gonna look like a phenomenon choking out a kickboxer with little MMA experience and a muay thai-er with almost no MMA experience. Gimme a break


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I think Tank is but not by people on this forum. On here I think its Frank Shamrock


FRANK SHAMROCK....DUDE if anything Frank was probably the best middle weight champion ever....EVEN Tito Ortiz said Frank Shamrock was the greatest champion the UFC ever had...HE was guite pissed off at the way the UFC has screwed Frank over the years.

Shall i post the interview with Ortiz


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tito may have said that. But I bet if aked Tito now hed tell u Couture was the best ever. It just seems like he respects him a ton


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

ken flo...he stinks


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Fedor is overated in that everyone thinks he is an uneatable monster. Its kind of easy to be the best when the majority of your fights consist of washed up UFC rejects like Mark Coleman, Gary Goodridge, Tsyushi Kohsaka, Kevin Randleman, Semmy Shilt, ect or againt WCW pro wrestlers like Yuji Nagata and Naoya Ogawa. He is good but not to the extent that people on here make him out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more. Great post


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree to an extent, but u act like hes faught no one. Hes beat Cro Cop and hes beat Nog twice.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I agree to an extent, but u act like hes faught no one. Hes beat Cro Cop and hes beat Nog twice.


Cro Cop is overrated too in my opinion. He's an excellent striker but he's never been i there with someone that can hit back..I don't like PRIDE simply because it's fighting inside a ring....Pride should be held in a cage just like the UFC....

I would love to have one recognized champion of the world....Just like boxing...PRIDE and UFC should do this to see who really has the best athletes...No more of this BS guessing...all these fellas are excellent and well conditioned fighters....It could go anyway. That's my opinion on it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 1, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva is the most overated fighter.Naturaly he has 95kg, before his middleweight fight's he drops 3 kg to fight middle rated fighters moust japanise. But when it's come to a real fight against a heavyweight like MARK HUNT, or like MIRKO CRO COP, he losses.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Cro Cop is overrated too in my opinion. He's an excellent striker but he's never been i there with someone that can hit back..I don't like PRIDE simply because it's fighting inside a ring....Pride should be held in a cage just like the UFC....
> 
> I would love to have one recognized champion of the world....Just like boxing...PRIDE and UFC should do this to see who really has the best athletes...No more of this BS guessing...all these fellas are excellent and well conditioned fighters....It could go anyway. That's my opinion on it.


Cro Cop is the second best fighter in the world. No questions asked


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Cro Cop is the second best fighter in the world. No questions asked



He will remain the second best fighter in the world, especially If you call beating up terrible Japanese fighters and Big loosers like Bob Sapp..? Those guys are as about worthy as Danny Abadi


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> He will remain the second best fighter in the world, especially If you call beating up terrible Japanese fighters and Big loosers like Bob Sapp..? Those guys are as about worthy as Danny Abadi


Cro Cop has fought 6 japanese guys in his 21 pride fights and fought Bob Sapp in K-1 not pride.


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

GSP is a great fighter, but I still think he is overrated. Especially when I see how much praise he gets on these boards.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Tim Sylvia is def the most overrated and it is starting to show! Just look at his fights with Aussurio Silva and his third fight with AA!


He isn't over rated, hes disrespected on this forum from my P.O.V.


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> He isn't over rated, hes disrespected on this forum from my P.O.V.


Yeah I dont think he has a fan on this board, and for good reason.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Nabors12 said:


> Yeah I dont think he has a fan on this board, and for good reason.


Nah, trust me man he has fans on this board, and I'm one of them.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Nah, trust me man he has fans on this board, and I'm one of them.


Im glad Tim has some fans. Im really not a fan of his, but I feel bad for the guy,


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Nabors12 said:


> Yeah I dont think he has a fan on this board, and for good reason.


I was a fan of his earlier days, the first PPV I ever saw was my dad and me, UFC 41 and he was on it, very impressive win. But then I discover it was steroids for all of those three impressive wins. He deserves to be treated bad. But I think a broken arm from Frank Mir is good enough.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> He will remain the second best fighter in the world, especially If you call beating up terrible Japanese fighters and Big loosers like Bob Sapp..? Those guys are as about worthy as Danny Abadi


Im tired of people naming easy fights when there trying to be biased and make people look bad. You fail to mention his 2 wins over Barnett, his domination of Silva, him winning an OWGP that Nog was in, wins over Coleman, Randlemen, Aleksander, and Yoshida is not a terrible Japanese fighter and he beat him. Cro Cop has as good of resume as anyone.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Im tired of people naming easy fights when there trying to be biased and make people look bad. You fail to mention his 2 wins over Barnett, his domination of Silva, him winning an OWGP that Nog was in, wins over Coleman, Randlemen, Aleksander, and Yoshida is not a terrible Japanese fighter and he beat him. Cro Cop has as good of resume as anyone.



I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Bob Sapp is not worthy mentioning him with Danny Abaddi, hes talented, Danny is not. He destroyed Yamamoto and almost beat Nogueira, his cardio is bad but hes a beast, beating him is something to brag about, beating Abaddi, anyone can do that if your his age or do a form of MMA.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Bob Sapp is not worthy mentioning him with Danny Abaddi, hes talented, Danny is not. He destroyed Yamamoto and almost beat Nogueira, his cardio is bad but hes a beast, beating him is something to brag about, beating Abaddi, anyone can do that if your his age or do a form of MMA.



Even Big Nog, after he beat him, refused to fight him very soon lol.

He is a scary man, Mr. Bob Sap.

I wish he fought Tyson.

And, Royce would tap him.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> And, Royce would tap him.


I hope that was sarcasm considering Royce couldn't get by Hideo Tokoro today. Bob Sapp is way too big for Royce, he would just beat him to death in the stand up.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Im tired of people naming easy fights when there trying to be biased and make people look bad. You fail to mention his 2 wins over Barnett, his domination of Silva, him winning an OWGP that Nog was in, wins over Coleman, Randlemen, Aleksander, and Yoshida is not a terrible Japanese fighter and he beat him. Cro Cop has as good of resume as anyone.


Ya I totally agree man. Cro Cop is awesome and he is only getting better. His ground skills are not the greatest but he is very hard to take down cause he probably has the strongest legs in mma. He is not overated he is the second best heavyweight in mma and is supposed to fight Fedor on New years(not official yet). This will be an awesome fight, but I still think Fedor is too good for him.


----------



## donwymer (Sep 30, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Tito Ortiz anyone?:dunno:
> 
> He is overrated and will never beat Liddell.*
> 
> ...


I have to agree, Tito sux he cant get a clean victory over anyone worth a damn and has zero chance of beating Chuck. I pray that shamrock pulls the upset in theyre next fight, that would be great!!!


----------



## donwymer (Sep 30, 2006)

anyone who says Crocop is overrated is plain SILLY:cheeky4:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

All you guys who say Cro Cop and Fedor are overrated because they haven't fought anyone. 

Who should they fight? Who would it take for them to beat before you agree that they are great fighters?

Brandon Vera, Tim Sylvia, Cheick Congo (not sure about spelling), Jeff Monson; all of these guys are only one-dimensional fighters except maybe Vera. Fedor would have his way with each and Cro cop would just kick everyone in the face except Sylvia but if he did that would be awesome. Sylvia might be able to beat Crocop but it would not be a fun fight. Then again Mirko might get impatient.
He always looks so uninterested in fighting like it is a burden for him or something.

The pride heavyweight division is full of much more skill than the UFC could ever dream of. As for any of the LHWs defeating those guys, that is very unlikely too.

Okay my most overrated fighter would probably be Forrest Griffin. Just cuz the guy is so likable people think he is great fighter. i would love to hang out with the guy but his striking is middle of the road and so is his BJJ. Nothing sets him apart and says hey I cna be dominant here so it would be smart to stay away from him in that aspect. You need that to be successful. Look at the champs. I am sure I will catch some feedback for that one.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Saying Crocop is beatable in the UFC is just funny. He has beaten former UFC heavyweight champion Josh Barnett TWICE, who beat Randy Couture to get his belt and Semmy Schilt who dominated your Pete Williams.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*its Chuck Liddell*

he sux


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> he sux


I hope you say that when you saw him destroy Renato Sobral, Randy Couture, and Tito Ortiz next!


----------



## donwymer (Sep 30, 2006)

Liddell is not overrated, he knocks everybody out, how is that overrated? and Crocop would destroy any hw in UFC!!!


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

before AA lost at ufc 59 to sylvia, did anyone call him overrated?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

On these forums, Rashad Evans is starting to get a little overrated because of his recent (and very first) stoppage over Lambert.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TheJame said:


> On these forums, Rashad Evans is starting to get a little overrated because of his recent (and very first) stoppage over Lambert.


Only by that Steeda guy who thinks hes god. I dont think hes overrated except by him.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Rashad Evans is the second coming of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ....at least that's what I heard:dunno:


----------



## yand (Oct 2, 2006)

I dont know how anyone could call Chuck over rated? He takes all comers and promptly knocks them out. Yeah, hes lost three fights. If you never lose, your not fighting the right people. Your not testing yourself. But, consider his losses and whats happened since. 

Jeremy Horn. An excellent fighter. Beat Chuck. 100, plus or minus, fights and never knocked down. Chuck knocks him down 5 times. Beats him into submission on his feet. How many times have you seen that? I dont think that was the same Chuck Jeremy fought before.

Randy beat Chuck. Chuch beat Randy twice. I would bet Randy doesnt think Chuck is over rated.

Jackson is the only one left. I also would be willing to bet that Jackson would find a different Chuck in the ring and get ktfo. I would like to see it and Chuck has said publicly that he would welcome it. Several times.

I dont think Shamrock is over rated either. I dont think anyone gives him much credit anymore and shouldnt. Thats not over rated. Hes old. He was good in his day. Its embarassing to see him get in the ring. He should have followed Randys example and walked away with some dignity.

I would have to say the biggest surprise I see is Kenflo. He hasnt done anything special and hasnt beaten anyone of note and is getting a title shot


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

The most overrated fighter is Kenny Florian. His "great" BJJ skills have been performed on muay thai fighters, wrestlers, and kick boxers. I honestly think UFC newcomer Tyson Griffin 7-0-0 would beat down K-Flo 7-2-0. I'm actually gonna put it up as a public poll.....


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ghizman said:


> The most overrated fighter is Kenny Florian. His "great" BJJ skills have been performed on muay thai fighters, wrestlers, and kick boxers. I honestly think UFC newcomer Tyson Griffin 7-0-0 would beat down K-Flo 7-2-0. I'm actually gonna put it up as a public poll.....



Do it up Griffin is awesome. I seen his 4th fight live and he is a machine.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rickson is MMA's biggest myth. Why people think Rickson could beat anyone, when he has only beaten cans is beyond me.


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

Matt Hughes is got to be the most overrated fighter the only good fighters he has fought in his whole career were Newton, GSP and Penn. Gracie doesnt count because Matt will never beat the kinda of fighters Ryce has beaten Matt would probably go and get Tim Sylvia I think Militech is over rated all together and i think big john mccartney is is pro-militech


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hughes is the best in his weight class. I really don't see how he's overrated. The guy fought whoever they threw at him, and defeated them. I'll be rooting for GSP in the rematch, but Hughes isn't overrated.


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

Rickson - debateable. Alot of people within in the industry say that he had beautiful BJJ; his father thought Rickson was the best in family (Royce did alright for himself). But without a doubt his record is BS. A ton of those are sparring partners and if you watched Choke you'd see his competition (bobsledders) are far from the elite martial artists in the MMA world. His recorded pro record are wins against guys who literally have 2x the amount of losses then wins. 

Florian - looked good against Stout, but used dirty elbows to save himself from 2 beatdowns.

Forrest Griffin - terrible striking, subpar subs and zero takedown ability. People like him for his personality and heart. He lost to Bonnar the first time but got a gift. Tito gassed and was injured and he still got out punched by a non striker (check accuracy not quantity). Both Rashad and Bisping will absolutely pwn him. Forrest better pray they keep giving him cans or he will be exposed soon.

Frank Mir - nearly put out by Wes Combs for crying out loud.

Vitor Belfort - 3 out of 4x a half assed Belfort shows up. 9x out 10 his big Ws are against cans. Minus a flash KO of Wand and TKO of Randy early in his career, Vitor hasn't done anything worth all the love he gets. Most of the time its a man crush.

Carlos Newton - famed for a double KO with Hughes and beating Pat Miletich. With a 12-10 record, and no real significant wins after that; yeah he's overrated.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

FunkDoctor said:


> Frank Mir - nearly put out by Wes Combs for crying out loud..


It was Wes Sims, but it doesn't matter, the point remains valid :laugh: 

Rickson is a record padder. He had over 400 wins to his name. I don't know if you guys knew this, but he actually faught 16 infants and 42 toddlers. Not to mention the 10 paraplegics, 3 quadroplegics, 4 autistic school girls, and 68 elderly nuns. And the rest of his wins were against his siblings. Yes, even his sisters. His one loss comes from Chuck Norris, of course. Actually, wasn't it Gomi who was the only one to beat him? There are too many Gracies to keep track of, so chances are I'm wrong.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It was Ralph Gracie, whom Gomi beat. In about 6 seconds with knee's. 

Ralph shot in, and you can guess the rest.

Renzo is pretty much the only Gracie I can stand anymore. Renzo didn't duck Saku like Rickson did, and seems to be the only one whose ego isn't the size of Texas.


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It was Wes Sims, but it doesn't matter, the point remains valid :laugh:
> 
> Rickson is a record padder. He had over 400 wins to his name. I don't know if you guys knew this, but he actually faught 16 infants and 42 toddlers. Not to mention the 10 paraplegics, 3 quadroplegics, 4 autistic school girls, and 68 elderly nuns. And the rest of his wins were against his siblings. Yes, even his sisters. His one loss comes from Chuck Norris, of course. Actually, wasn't it Gomi who was the only one to beat him? There are too many Gracies to keep track of, so chances are I'm wrong.



LMFAO, I didn't even notice I put Combs....both douchez so close enuff.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Rashad Evans is the second coming of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ....at least that's what I heard:dunno:


 That is hilarious right there!:laugh:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

FunkDoctor said:


> Forrest Griffin - terrible striking, subpar subs and zero takedown ability. People like him for his personality and heart. He lost to Bonnar the first time but got a gift. Tito gassed and was injured and he still got out punched by a non striker (check accuracy not quantity). Both Rashad and Bisping will absolutely pwn him. Forrest better pray they keep giving him cans or he will be exposed soon.


Could not agree more, in fact, I said it earlier. i was expecting someone to get all bent out of shape and start insulting my intelligence for the statement but nothing yet. I would love to see Bispng fight him. I think Mike would knock him out. But I would rather him submit him. I am interested to see his BJJ skills against UFC competition.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tito was nailing Forrest with strikes left & right. I'm still baffled as to why people think Forrest won that fight. Forrest threw some wild haymakers that didn't even come close to connecting.


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

shamrock deffinatly is


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo you go around call people Pride nutthuggers when its clear that you a UFC nuthugger. As to go as far as saying Fedor is overrated you are a moron. Mybe people see him as unbeatable because o i dono he is undefeated except that bogus fight where he got cut and should of been ruled a NC. Like i stated before Fedor has beatin great compitition but mybe if you didnt have UFC's d*ck up your a$$ then you could see that.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*By weight class*

Lightweight - KenFlo: I just don't think he earned the title shot over some of the fighters in the division.

Welterweight - As far as I can see most of the welterweights in the UFC are where they need to be.

Middleweight - Chris Leben: The guy's tough but, I don't think he was good enough to be Anderson Silva's stepping stone to the title shot.

Light Heavyweight - Tito "the Chin" Ortiz: I think he should have had some tougher fights before his title shot. 2 wins over an aging Ken Shamrock and a decision over an up and coming Forrest Griffin don't seem enough. I don't think Forrest is overrated because he's one of the few popular guys who doesn't cry for a title fight after he wins, even going so far as to say he needs more work.

Heavyweight - Tim Sylvia: The most overrated fighter in MMA. I'm hoping he gets taken off his high horse soon, even hoping Monson can do it.

These opinions are based solely on fighters in the UFC.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Raiders18 said:


> Pogo you go around call people Pride nutthuggers when its clear that you a UFC nuthugger. As to go as far as saying Fedor is overrated you are a moron. Mybe people see him as unbeatable because o i dono he is undefeated except that bogus fight where he got cut and should of been ruled a NC. Like i stated before Fedor has beatin great compitition but mybe if you didnt have UFC's d*ck up your a$$ then you could see that.



I never went around calling anyone a "nuthugger". So stop making up crap. And yeah Fedor is undefeated, against washed up UFC rejects and pro wrestlers. Which is my whole point in saying he is overated. People on here act like he is a God that is indistructable. 


P.S. Your a prick for starting childish insults when we are trying to have a good discussion here. Its obvious your just some kid over internet.


Pogo


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Im acting like a jerk because you make it seem that fedor is like a Tim Sylvia no talented peice of crap in a weak weak hw division.. You keep mentioning how he beat washed up UFc stars and wrestlers but you fail to look at the best who's he's beatin. He's beatin Cro Cop and the former Pride HW champ 3 times, and come on Mark Coleman may not be a superstar but he sure as hell is no Can. You have your own opinion and i respect that but i fail to see how Fedor is overrated when any of the guys he beat could most likley kick the crap out of anyone in the ufc's hw division. BTW im 17 and have a wide knowledge regarding MMA. And untill Fedor loses i fail to see how he's overrated.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Coleman is washed up. He was good back in 1996 but not now. He crapped out of the UFC in the 90s when he lost three times in a row. The last one being to a debuting rookie in Pete Williams (who would also go on to have a lack luster run in the UFC). Not to mention that he is well into his 40s now.

This is Fedors top competition. This is who he is fighting at the next PPV. He already beat him once so why is he fighting him again? Its obvious they are just feeding him to Fedor to build him up and keep him undefeated. You can look like a beast if your competition is mediocre.


Pogo


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Coleman is washed up. He was good back in 1996 but not now. He crapped out of the UFC in the 90s when he lost three times in a row. The last one being to a debuting rookie in Pete Williams (who would also go on to have a lack luster run in the UFC). Not to mention that he is well into his 40s now.

This is Fedors top competition. This is who he is fighting at the next PPV. He already beat him once so why is he fighting him again? Its obvious they are just feeding him to Fedor to build him up and keep him undefeated. You can look like a beast if your competition is mediocre.


Pogo


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

The reason right now there feeding him coleman is because he's coming off a broken hand and needs a fight to wear off the ring rust. Tell me this if they were really protecting his undefeated record would they have put him againt Crop Cop or Minatauro. And why would they be arranging a Fedor vs Cro Cop 2 match. Might be Shogun though cause somethings up with Cro Cop. To say there protecting him is dumb because why would his next fight be against the #2 HW in the world Cro Cop who just won the Open Weight Grand Prix in dominating fashion or Mauricio "Shogun" Rua arguable the #1-2 LHW in the world. Pride also asked Tim Sylvia to fight Fedor on the Real Deal card but Big Tim said no. Doesnt seem like there protecting him


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Anyone who loses to a fighter as sloppy as Wand is overrated.
> 
> And dont even go to the point of saying Chuck is sloppy. He is a counter puncher, not an idiot who throws a million wild shots hoping to get one that hits.
> 
> ...


ya but the main reason people dont respect the ufc as much as pride is cause of thier quality of fighters is lower in my mind champ for champ only hughes(if he moves down to 160) could possibly beat a pride champ (takanori gomi) and the reason chuck and wanderlei havent fought yet is cause of negotiation problems not cause wanderlei is scared and if pride really wanted to take out chuck liddell crocop could end his life


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea I understood what you said, it was obvious you were talking about that and you're right about him avenging those losses too. You know what you're talking about and you got your own opinions don't listen to him cuz he's a mod. I agree with Jdun11 though I always liked GSP but he seems to be really overrated especially on this forum. He's good, but not god. Bispings not overrated and Josh Haynes isn't the best that he's beaten, Bisping was a star before TUF so he's not overrated, and yea he would beat Forest for sure. I have to also disagree with Frank Shamrock being overrated...he's as good as people say he is...and has proved it...so why is he overrated? Who's overrated? Brandon Vera is pretty overrated right now, and so is Jeff Monson. Oh and Kenny Florian hahaha he's getting a title shot for beating 2 one-dimensional ufc newcomers. And Alex Karalexis hahaha can't forget he beat him too. :thumbsdown: Oh yea I forgot he's a BJJ PHENOMENON!! LMAO! Phenomenon?? C'mon now that's a bit too far for someone who hasn't ever beaten another BJJ fighter. Of course your gonna look like a phenomenon choking out a kickboxer with little MMA experience and a muay thai-er with almost no MMA experience. Gimme a break


hahhah it was kit cope i believe


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Cro Cop is overrated too in my opinion. He's an excellent striker but he's never been i there with someone that can hit back..I don't like PRIDE simply because it's fighting inside a ring....Pride should be held in a cage just like the UFC....
> 
> I would love to have one recognized champion of the world....Just like boxing...PRIDE and UFC should do this to see who really has the best athletes...No more of this BS guessing...all these fellas are excellent and well conditioned fighters....It could go anyway. That's my opinion on it.


you do realize he used to be in k1 so he fought with LOTS of people that could hit back


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TheJame said:


> On these forums, Rashad Evans is starting to get a little overrated because of his recent (and very first) stoppage over Lambert.


overrated maybe but definatley most boring


----------



## HandsUp144:1 (Jul 10, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> No one has said Tank Abbott except me, pretty sad. He is the worst fighter to ever get a title shot, Maurice Smith isn't even that good but kicked his ass. And he got a shot right after losing to Scott Ferozzo and a beating from Vitor Belfort in 50 seconds.


Are you serious maurice smith isn't that good!? You must be crazy. Between him and Crocop I don't who had the stronger leg kick. I mean Maurice is the same guy who would kick the stuffing out of the heavy bag literally during training.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Mat hamill he has been fighting chumps and when he fights someone like forest or jardeen he will get his ass kicked


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

tank has not had one fight for months get over it mma freak.


----------



## HandsUp144:1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey man he is a legend and a good trainer now. I believe he is retired now and doesn't fight anymore. In reponse to him not having fights anymore.


----------



## Mnemonic (Oct 15, 2006)

Heya,

New to the forums but a long time MMA fan...

I'd have to say Ken Florian is highly overrated. There's been a few fights that he was losing pretty badly yet somehow managed to win on a cut and doctor stoppage. That may be smart fighting, but I don't think it makes him a good fighter.

His fight vs. Sherk tonight firmly cemented my thoughts on him as a fighter. He was out-powered, out-classed, out-matched vs. Sherk - to the point where he knew (and his corner was advising) that his best bet was to try to get a cut and win. 

As for other comments I've read: Fedor is NOT overrated, nor is Cro-Cop, in my mind; both are extremely good fighters. I'm not sure why people are hating on Ortiz here either - I think he's improved immensely in the last few years and I truly hope he's able to defeat Chuck in Dec. Not that I don't respect Chuck as a fighter, I just don't think he's been challenged recently, and I believe Ortiz could be the fighter to do so. 

Provided he can get past that killer sprawl!


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry stud, Tito aint gonna win. As far as I can tell Forrest faught Tito well, maybe not the 1st round but the following rounds were as close as close could be. And Chuck's most assuredly a better fighter than Forrest. And Tito's wins over Shamie, however decisive, did not impress me nor most people. Tito doesn't have the striking Chuck does nor do I think he will be able to take him down.


----------



## Mnemonic (Oct 15, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Sorry stud, Tito aint gonna win. As far as I can tell Forrest faught Tito well, maybe not the 1st round but the following rounds were as close as close could be. And Chuck's most assuredly a better fighter than Forrest. And Tito's wins over Shamie, however decisive, did not impress me nor most people. Tito doesn't have the striking Chuck does nor do I think he will be able to take him down.


It's true, the Shamrock fights were generally laughable and clearly not a challenge for Ortiz at all. His fight vs. Griffin was not his greatest fight either - but if (emphasize "if") the rumors that his ACL/knee was wrecked are true, I don't blame him for not having better takedowns and GnP. Having had similar knee injuries, I know how much that can take out of you - it hurts like hell, and generally makes your knee/leg a waste of space. Overall, though - not his greatest fight regardless.

I do think he'll perform much better vs. Chuck (didn't say he would win - just that I HOPE he wins). To throw with Chuck is probably suicide, so if he can get past that sprawl (which is reeeeaally good) I'd pick Tito to dominate on the ground.

No, I'm not a Tito nuthugger either  Been a fan for a long time, and think he's improved a bunch. I hate seeing anyone lose in this sport - it takes so much work and effort...

Except Florian - I'm glad he lost. I don't believe for a second he should be touted as highly as he is.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I thank the only thing that beat shamrock was his age if he was healthy back about the time of their first fight he would have destroyed tito


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Mnemonic said:


> Except Florian - I'm glad he lost. I don't believe for a second he should be touted as highly as he is.



Amen to that. That's where we most definitely agree.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Raiders18 said:


> Im acting like a jerk because you make it seem that fedor is like a Tim Sylvia no talented peice of crap in a weak weak hw division.. You keep mentioning how he beat washed up UFc stars and wrestlers but you fail to look at the best who's he's beatin. He's beatin Cro Cop and the former Pride HW champ 3 times, and come on Mark Coleman may not be a superstar but he sure as hell is no Can. You have your own opinion and i respect that but i fail to see how Fedor is overrated when any of the guys he beat could most likley kick the crap out of anyone in the ufc's hw division. BTW im 17 and have a wide knowledge regarding MMA. And untill Fedor loses i fail to see how he's overrated.



yea man.. Fedor is a beats.. mother****er is undefeated in Pride.. and hes beat EVERYONE.. that includes the BEST of the BEST..

and if Tim Sylvia was such a god damn good champion he would take the belt off his waist and accept Fedor's fight Challenge!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sylvia would probably crap his pants if he ever went face to face with Fedor. 


.....Well, he'd crap his pants regardless.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Organik said:


> yea man.. Fedor is a beats.. mother****er is undefeated in Pride.. and hes beat EVERYONE.. that includes the BEST of the BEST..
> 
> and if Tim Sylvia was such a god damn good champion he would take the belt off his waist and accept Fedor's fight Challenge!


Yes, i cant beleive anyone would say Fedor is overrated when he's the best p4p fighter there is. If Tim thinks he's as good as he says he is he should of fought Fedor. But we all know Fedor would whoop is ass by however he wants to.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Organik said:


> yea man.. Fedor is a beats.. mother****er is undefeated in Pride.. and hes beat EVERYONE.. that includes the BEST of the BEST..
> 
> and if Tim Sylvia was such a god damn good champion he would take the belt off his waist and accept Fedor's fight Challenge!



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: when he does take the belt off his poopy pants fall down. Fedor would need to wear a nose plug while he smashed tims face in.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ryan PVP (Oct 15, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Grammar and spelling, are your friends.
> 
> 
> And the most overrated fighter is basically anyone from Pride, bar Fedor and Cro Cop.
> ...


 It's funny how you say that, and then begin your next sentece with "And".


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

great repilies


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

i think rampage is deff overrated


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

*1. Fedor - The guy fought Zulu in 2005, then Coleman in 2006... Sylvia beat Arlovski (TWICE!!), and more then likely is going to beat Monson. Fedor would have troubles against a 265 pound, 6'8 man. Until Fedor fights Sylvia, Arlovski, or even Cro Cop again.. I find him terribly overrated. He will lose within his next 3 fights, if he has decent oppinents.*

He didn't really have that much of a problem with Semmy Schilt. Schilt is also a much better striker than Tim Sylvia.

You say Fedor is overrated, but you don't think Andrei Arlovski is? Who the hell has Arlovski beaten besides Tim Sylvia(Who he lost to twice)(And The Janitor)? Arlovski's chin is made out of fine china.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Organik said:


> and if Tim Sylvia was such a god damn good champion he would take the belt off his waist and accept Fedor's fight Challenge!


if this was that espn show where u get points for making points...ud win


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> Used to be Nate Quarry


The problem is that he has bricks for hands... most people have hands for hands


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Semmy Schilt has also lost to Guy Metzger and Yuki Condo. Both not even in the same weight class and almost a foot shorter and about 70 pounds lighter. So he is deffinitly not top flight competition. He in no way can equat with Tim Sylvia.


Pogo


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

CanadianWarrior said:


> Arlovski isn't overrated because he fights the best. I would love to see Fedor try to beat Sylvia. Sylvia is probably the most difficult fighter to fight in MMA. His size and leverage is almost impossible to take. The only way Arlovski could get him down was by knocking him down.
> 
> Nate Quarry isn't overrated. He lost to the champ. There's no discredit in that. He was rushed anyways. 3 fights and then he was put in there, when Loiseau should have recieved the shot. If Nate Quarry makes a come back, he will do great. He's a stand up guy and a great fighter.


Arlovski fights the best and Fedor doesnt? Andrei Arlovski has had better competition than Fedor Emelianenko? Im sorry but that is just down right incorrect.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Arlovski fights the best and Fedor doesnt? Andrei Arlovski has had better competition than Fedor Emelianenko? Im sorry but that is just down right incorrect.


I agree with you man Fedor's comitition has been way harder than AA or Sylvia. They are good fighters but Fedor is the best there is.


Most overrated would be Kenny Florian and Tito.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Tito Ortiz anyone?:dunno:
> 
> He is overrated and will never beat Liddell.*
> 
> *I'm a nuthugger because there are better fighters in Pride than the UFC.*


False...better hw's

look at the rankings...at least two ufc guys in the top 10 (i acknowlege this is a week area for ufc)
#1 lhw-chuck...followed by 3 pride guys..then tito and babalu

mw-1 lindland-then a. silva nd rich franklin
heres where the ufc gets stacked-hughes gsp penn sanchez parisyan (overrated) then diaz and koscheck are in the top 10 also

lightweight-mostly pride

its just different weight classes are more stacked in different companies

although i dont believe the rankings number for number they have a pretty decent idea i think.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Theres alot of overated guys. Phil Baroni, Cabbage, maybe Ace and AA but idk yet and Cro Cops gettin a little overhyped nowdays too I think.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> False...better hw's
> 
> look at the rankings...at least two ufc guys in the top 10 (i acknowlege this is a week area for ufc)
> #1 lhw-chuck...followed by 3 pride guys..then tito and babalu
> ...


that site has some truths but alot of bias/bullshit until chuck fights wanderlei or shogun i dont believe he should be rated higher i dont even know why matt linland is rated so ****ing high and henderson so low and the reason why hughes penn and gsp are rated so high in that section is because pride doesnt have a 170 weight class i also dont argee that sean sherk should be rated so low in the lightweights


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

After his last performance Jens Pulver is almost a candidate, i just hope he never under estimates anyone again and gives us a true look at little evil.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Tito Ortiz


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

*The Overrated Champion of the World is...*

Tito Ortiz

Watch his highlight video and you will see why. He is terrible. WOW IM A CHAMP I CAN WRESTLE PEOPLE AND SIT ON TOP OF THEM AND DO ABSOLUTLY NOTHING. 

Ortiz has done nothing.


Wow so you sat on top of Wandy Silva to beat him, and you sat on top of Guy Metzger and Forrest Griffin, and Evan Tanner. All his wins are by sitting on them and all his losses are because he couldnt take them down. Well besides Ken Shamrock...

NaChOmAmA


----------



## ramcalgaryr (Oct 23, 2006)

got to be........ken shamrock...he lost so many times.....in the early days when most north americans thought the only sport in Brazil was soccer (football) he was good but once fighters from around the globe came to fight he was an over pumped heavy bag.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken went from overrated to underrated over the past couple of years. Nobody recognizes his past accomplishments anymore, and they ignore that he once was a pretty good fighter.

If there was a Shamrock that is overrated nowadays, it's Frank. Don't get me wrong, Frank's my all time favorite fighter, but he hasn't fought in about 6 years, and people still think he's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Atleast Ken put over future talent.


----------



## ramcalgaryr (Oct 23, 2006)

frank has had serious back problems and a hip injury but you are right he over prices himself then complains he can not get fights


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

ramcalgaryr said:


> got to be........ken shamrock...he lost so many times.....in the early days when most north americans thought the only sport in Brazil was soccer (football) he was good but once fighters from around the globe came to fight he was an over pumped heavy bag.


Ken is appreciated as a fighter because he contributed to the rise and growth of the sport regardless of how many times he lost. He's beaten some good fighters and lost to good fighters, and though I don't think he fully developed himself as a fighter (basically a brawler with good wrestling and leg lock skills) I would hardly call him overrated.


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

There are so many good matchups of great question looming over and around Frank Shamrock. Sometimes I get the feeling he's hand picking his fights.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

the only reason ken shamrock is even a legend is because he helped with the growth and development of the mma sport more than winning itself personally the way i see it he has only two great victories one agianst bas rutten (actually i think he beat him twice) and the second against dan severen who he later lost to but other than that i dont think hes really done too much kinda overrated in my mind :dunno:


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

My line of thought usuallly goes along the lines of fighters who think they are better than what they really are when referring to overrated fighters. I think people idolize fighters with no in depth analysis of his style, fight career, training, etc.

Guys comes in and put on amazing performances and people give a collective "gah-gah" never looking beyond their noses. Substance over "style" is the rule of thumb here.


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

not at all saying he's a poor fighter, but Bas Rutten is the most overrated fighter, especially on this forum


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ShootBoxer said:


> There are so many good matchups of great question looming over and around Frank Shamrock. Sometimes I get the feeling he's hand picking his fights.


He does hand pick his fights.

I'll never get the "The Lions Den never produced a decent fighter" comments. Guy Mezger & Frank Shamrock prove that wrong.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> He does hand pick his fights.
> 
> I'll never get the "The Lions Den never produced a decent fighter" comments. Guy Mezger & Frank Shamrock prove that wrong.


and ken shamrock , well i guess he doesnt really count since he started it but idk


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken, Vernon White, & Pete Williams as well.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

my mom isnt as good as everyone thinks she is..i'd have to say she's my top pick for most overrated fighter. i beat her like 4 times out of 10


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

lol hahahah


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> my mom isnt as good as everyone thinks she is..i'd have to say she's my top pick for most overrated fighter. i beat her like 4 times out of 10


Funny I Know what u mean.


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I took my dad out a couple of times and my mom was way better.


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

onthebrink2 said:


> I took my dad out a couple of times and my mom was way better.


----------



## phongd916 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ryan PVP said:


> It's funny how you say that, and then begin your next sentece with "And".


Lol.....


----------



## ramcalgaryr (Oct 23, 2006)

got to love those posts that support drug use..............loser


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

I would have to say Brandon Vera what has he done he debut and has beaten a couple of first time ufc'ers Mir's gonna teach him a lesson and Tank abbot for sure


----------



## babalu97 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mnemonic said:


> Except Florian - I'm glad he lost. I don't believe for a second he should be touted as highly as he is.


I know this has been a little while back, but did anyone think Kenflo looked like Rayden from the old school Mortal Kombat video game during his entrance? :laugh:


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

babalu97 said:


> I know this has been a little while back, but did anyone think Kenflo looked like Rayden from the old school Mortal Kombat video game during his entrance? :laugh:


Yeah he sorta did rofl


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok Im way off topic. But, do we have an actual Tim Sylvia fan on this forum?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> He does hand pick his fights.
> 
> I'll never get the "The Lions Den never produced a decent fighter" comments. Guy Mezger & Frank Shamrock prove that wrong.


pete williams aint bad either


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> Ken, Vernon White, & Pete Williams as well.


dont know about vernon white.......


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Ok Im way off topic. But, do we have an actual Tim Sylvia fan on this forum?


:laugh: wow i thought id seen it all


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Maniac said:


> I would have to say Brandon Vera what has he done he debut and has beaten a couple of first time ufc'ers Mir's gonna teach him a lesson and Tank abbot for sure


maybe mir in his prime but not the current mir


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> maybe mir in his prime but not the current mir


It will be a good fight to see ill be on the end of my seat watching it i wont be shocked if Mir pulls of a victory


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Ok Im way off topic. But, do we have an actual Tim Sylvia fan on this forum?


Yes i am a Tim Sylvia fan :laugh:


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

The current Royce and Ken


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

most overatted fighters- every gracie, frank shamrock, bas rutten


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

how is frank shamrock he hasnt lost a fight in years


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That's because he hasn't fought in years. Well....anyone of worth in years.

I honestly don't get the "Bas Rutten is overrated" talk though.


----------



## Coldblue (Sep 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> Arlovski's chin is made out of fine china.



haha so true. him and tito would be my top picks, for reasons that have already been illustrated in the thread. as much as i dig crocop (which is a lot), i think he's slightly overrated insofar as everyone thinks he's absolutely unstoppable.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Matt Hughes

The guys entire career is a fraud.


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Matt Hughes
> 
> The guys entire career is a fraud.


so when did you start watchin mma again kid.... season 3 or 4 of TUF????


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Matt Hughes
> 
> The guys entire career is a fraud.


Yea, it's not like he faced some of the best WW's in the world, and beat them.


....Oh wait.....


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Matt Hughes
> 
> The guys entire career is a fraud.


I'm guessing UFC is a fraud too?


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

sherdog said:


> I'm guessing UFC is a fraud too?



In the same way Sherdog is. It claims to be what it should be, but it pales in comparison to comparable organizations...lmao :cheeky4:


----------



## high_life (Oct 25, 2006)

the most overrated fighter in the world is nightmare who has he beat. Followed by tim sylvia that guy is terriable, he was built up because he is millitec camp. Those guys all have been alittle built up over the years. Not so much matt hughes but the rest were built up. Fedor , cro cop even josh barnett would beat Sylvia. the heavyweights in the ufc are just not that good. Really if st perrie and hughes weren't fighting just slyvia and monson would you pay 40 bucks i don't think so. Heavyweights are normally the money makes but not in the ufc. That last AA fight vs sylvia was the biggest dissapointment ever i felt like they should have put that one on spike not ken tito which was over. but who would pay to see slyvia vs AA again not me.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He beat Karo & Diaz. Both were ranked top 10 WW's. Hell, Karo was ranked top 5.


----------



## Bob Sacramento (Oct 16, 2006)

Sanchez has a ton of heart, and is a tough guy to break mentally... He could replace Hughes one day perhaps, if St. Pierre were in a motorcycle accident...


----------



## phongd916 (Aug 28, 2006)

ramcalgaryr said:


> got to love those posts that support drug use..............loser


Posting like you're on it  Calm down chump.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Anybody from TUF, I'm sick of the TUF nuthuggers who watch nothing but UFC talking about how good people like Ken Flo and Leben and the skinny hawiian "the other Spyder" guy are, what a ****ing joke...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

*MATT HAMILL*

this guy is horrible... if he wasnt deaf.. he would have never even had a chance in the UFC... 

he is By Far The worst striker in MMA today... he took a small lil kick from kendall and acted like he was hit by a car..

like wtf.. buddy.. ppl get Knocked on fukin concious and dont even ***** about it like he did.. gettin ppl to make him sandwiches n shit


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

CanadianWarrior said:


> Here are my top 5...
> 
> 1. Fedor - The guy fought Zulu in 2005, then Coleman in 2006... Sylvia beat Arlovski (TWICE!!), and more then likely is going to beat Monson. Fedor would have troubles against a 265 pound, 6'8 man. Until Fedor fights Sylvia, Arlovski, or even Cro Cop again.. I find him terribly overrated. He will lose within his next 3 fights, if he has decent oppinents.
> 
> ...



hahaha idiot


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Organik said:


> *MATT HAMILL*
> 
> this guy is horrible... if he wasnt deaf.. he would have never even had a chance in the UFC...
> 
> ...



Glad somebody else said it. I made a post in the Mark Hammill thread saying this and it was deleted by some nuthugging mod.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Organik said:


> hahaha idiot


hahhaha agreed. guy knows nothing. worst quote I have ever read.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Nah, trust me man he has fans on this board, and I'm one of them.


Me too! Tim has had to work his butt off to achieve what he has. It is difficult for average fans to appreciate his style or shall I say lack thereof.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Bob Sacramento said:


> Sanchez has a ton of heart, and is a tough guy to break mentally... He could replace Hughes one day perhaps, if St. Pierre were in a motorcycle accident...


Sanchez is an excellent fighter and definitely has a bright future even though he's a bit of an arrogant prick. I think there are a lot of fighters that are overated and it's hard to tell sometimes because they get exposed. I do NOT think this is the most overrated fighter, but I've always thought David L'Oiseau was put a bit higher than he should have been. Guy's got GREAT elbows no doubt but that is the only way he beat Tanner who was kicking the crap out of him before it got stopped because of the cut, he lost to Jorge Rivera and ran from Rich Franklin for 5 rounds. Definitely not worth the hype


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Glad somebody else said it. I made a post in the Mark Hammill thread saying this and it was deleted by some nuthugging mod.


Yeah that's true, Matt Hammill is nothing to write home about, good point. His striking is crap and he doesn't seem to know how to utilize his greatest strength - his wrestling


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> *MATT HAMILL*
> 
> this guy is horrible... if he wasnt deaf.. he would have never even had a chance in the UFC...
> 
> ...


Hamill is really lucky he got injured during TUF 3, because if he wasn't, then he would've ended up facing Bisping. Bisping would've decimated him. Yea, it sounds tasteless, but it's true.

Loiseau is a C-level fighter now. Totally overrated guy, who people actually placed as A-level(Which has always boggled my mind). When he was at his best, he was about B-level. He has choked twice already.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Hamill is really lucky he got injured during TUF 3, because if he wasn't, then he would've ended up facing Bisping. Bisping would've decimated him. Yea, it sounds tasteless, but it's true.
> 
> Loiseau is a C-level fighter now. Totally overrated guy, who people actually placed as A-level(Which has always boggled my mind). When he was at his best, he was about B-level. He has choked twice already.


It's actually kinda weird after Anderson Silva ... it makes you wonder how much of UFC is a big illusion ... are these all just glorified low level fighters hidden behind clever packaging with only a handful of world class competitors?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I know what you mean. It seems like they're smoke & mirrors. 

Diego Sanchez & Joe Stevenson are pretty much the only real proven ones of the TUF'ers. I'm not a huge fan of Stevenson though, but he did beat Yves Edwards, and seems to be a solid addition to the LW division.

Forrest & Bisping have potential though.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> I know what you mean. It seems like they're smoke & mirrors.
> 
> Diego Sanchez & Joe Stevenson are pretty much the only real proven ones of the TUF'ers. I'm not a huge fan of Stevenson though, but he did beat Yves Edwards, and seems to be a solid addition to the LW division.
> 
> Forrest & Bisping have potential though.


Don't forget Josh Neer handed Stevenson his ass though ... Sanchez is impressive ... the other fighters in the UFC that could be in the elite on the world stage for sure are Anderson Silva, Hughes, GSP, Sherk, Liddell .. beyond that, not too many others


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Organik said:


> *MATT HAMILL*
> 
> this guy is horrible... if he wasnt deaf.. he would have never even had a chance in the UFC...
> 
> ...


he can wrestle but thats bout it gotta admit hes kinda a gimick


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> he lost to Jorge Rivera and ran from Rich Franklin for 5 rounds.


he didnt run from franklin for 5 rounds he took a beating for 5 rounds and it takes heart gotta give him respect for that and franklin had a bit of trouble with jorge rivera the first time


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> It's actually kinda weird after Anderson Silva ... it makes you wonder how much of UFC is a big illusion ... are these all just glorified low level fighters hidden behind clever packaging with only a handful of world class competitors?


ya im kinda starting to realize that as well GOTTA DAMMIT DANA GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Don't forget Josh Neer handed Stevenson his ass though ... Sanchez is impressive ... the other fighters in the UFC that could be in the elite on the world stage for sure are Anderson Silva, Hughes, GSP, Sherk, Liddell .. beyond that, not too many others


Stevenson looked fat & slow against Neer. He really looked good in the Yves fight. I don't find the guy that entertaining, but he has some promise. I do however think he's Sherk-lite.

Loiseau choked big time in the Franklin fight. 

"Yea, let me just stand there and take punches to the face. Don't worry, I won't fight back. I'll just run away from you from time to time."

He had a chance to finish when he hit Franklin with that huge punch, but he didn't really do too much. That was the fight that opened up a lot of eyes, and exposed Loiseau as a guy who is way too hesitant.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think Tim Sylvia is the most overrated (in the UFC at least) and I think he gets a lot of extra attention cuz hes from miletich.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

Spartan42 said:


> I think Tim Sylvia is the most overrated (in the UFC at least) and I think he gets a lot of extra attention cuz hes from miletich.


your a **** stick.... he gets lots of extra attention ??? how no one ****ing likes him and as for over rated he has knocked out alot of UFC's best but yeah what ever i guess that the entire Militech Camp is overrated


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Maniac said:


> your a **** stick.... he gets lots of extra attention ??? how no one ****ing likes him and as for over rated he has knocked out alot of UFC's best but yeah what ever i guess that the entire Militech Camp is overrated


sorry to say this but ufc's best HW aint that great :thumbsdown:


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> sorry to say this but ufc's best HW aint that great :thumbsdown:


yeah ok he isnt that good hes like 26-2 in MMA but yeah


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Maniac said:


> yeah ok he isnt that good hes like 26-2 in MMA but yeah


**** did u listen to me i said his compition isnt good


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Maniac said:


> yeah ok he isnt that good hes like 26-2 in MMA but yeah



Tim Sylvia is a *****. Fedor called him out and he said "no" lol. Hes scared because he knows he would actually be fighting someone with talent. The only thing he has going for him is his size. 

Eh, im sure pretty much everyone in the mma world would be scared to fight fedor, but tim should have taken the chance at him, that would have been a big event. Too bad he *****ed out.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> Tim Sylvia is a *****. Fedor called him out and he said "no" lol. Hes scared because he knows he would actually be fighting someone with talent. The only thing he has going for him is his size.
> 
> Eh, im sure pretty much everyone in the mma world would be scared to fight fedor, but tim should have taken the chance at him, that would have been a big event. Too bad he *****ed out.


Maybe hes not an idiot and knows he cant beat fedor and wants to wait till the rite time


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

> your a **** stick.... he gets lots of extra attention ??? how no one ****ing likes him and as for over rated he has knocked out alot of UFC's best but yeah what ever i guess that the entire Militech Camp is overrated


Thank you for that wonderfully mature, logical, and overall persuasive comment.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm going to make an unpopular pick here & say Sean Sherk is massively overrated. I think his submission defende is a bit suspect and his standup is a weakness. I think he just outmuscles everyone in typical roided wrestler fashion and will be exposed in one of his next 3 fights.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I'm going to make an unpopular pick here & say Sean Sherk is massively overrated. I think his submission defende is a bit suspect and his standup is a weakness. I think he just outmuscles everyone in typical roided wrestler fashion and will be exposed in one of his next 3 fights.


he did take matt hughes to a 5 round close decision......


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I'm going to make an unpopular pick here & say Sean Sherk is massively overrated. I think his submission defende is a bit suspect and his standup is a weakness. I think he just outmuscles everyone in typical roided wrestler fashion and will be exposed in one of his next 3 fights.


I cant see him losing to anyone in lightweight right now. I think eventually Tyson Griffin is gonna take him out though.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Tito Ortiz anyone?:dunno:
> 
> He is overrated and will never beat Liddell.*


no way in hell bud


----------



## derekaa (Nov 1, 2006)

Caol Uno


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

Matt Hughes


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

*IceMAn* said:


> Matt Hughes


Yea, he's only beaten the best WW's in the world.....

Seriously, Matt Hughes isn't overrated. I say this, because he has fought everyone that stepped in his way. He never backed down from a challenge, and he has beaten Penn, GSP, Sherk, Trigg, Riggs, Sakurai, & Newton. I really don't know how a guy who is a top 5 fighter is overrated.

If I had to make a list of the top 5 best fighters in the world(At this moment), then the first would be Fedor and the second(Or third) could be either Liddell or Hughes. Take your pick, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Tito Ortiz.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I cant see him losing to anyone in lightweight right now. I think eventually Tyson Griffin is gonna take him out though.


my boy gomi would


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

How bout mike quick swick, I dont think hes a proven top contender.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Tito Ortiz.


How bout Ken Shamrock. He ws a pioneer but I think he's made out to be a bigger legend than he really is


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> my boy gomi would


Yah but no lightweight in UFC can touch Gomi.


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Yah but no lightweight in UFC can touch Gomi.


BJ kicked his ass


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> BJ kicked his ass


He isnt lightweight anymore, but yah he beet him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

BJ demolished Gomi, but Gomi has become a much different fighter. 

BJ should move back down to LW. I'd love to somehow see another rematch between these 2.


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> He isnt lightweight anymore, but yah he beet him.


He could easliy get down to LW. But more important I think other UFC fighters could beat Gomi, not to take anything away from him but I think the UFC is stronger at LW than you are giving them credit for.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> He could easliy get down to LW. But more important I think other UFC fighters could beat Gomi, not to take anything away from him but I think the UFC is stronger at LW than you are giving them credit for.


any names...


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> He could easliy get down to LW. But more important I think other UFC fighters could beat Gomi, not to take anything away from him but I think the UFC is stronger at LW than you are giving them credit for.


thats a pretty bold statement considering they didnt even have a champ until recently and there only past champ was beat by gomi and who do you think could beat gomi just outta curiousity he is considered the fedor of lightweights


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> any names...


Sherk - The man is an animal and I think he would be compition for anybody in the weight class.

BJ Penn - Yes he fights at 170 because the compition is better there not because he is to heavy. He already beat him once which should be enogh to prove he is compition.

Jens Pulver - He is still young and if he gets back on his game he would be compeitive - Just saw the result of there first fight after I posed this I guess he got KO in the first. 

I have not seen many Gomi fights what I have seen I like. I am not saying that all of these guys would beat Gomi but I think they all would have a chance.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> Sherk - The man is an animal and I think he would be compition for anybody in the weight class.
> 
> BJ Penn - Yes he fights at 170 because the compition is better there not because he is to heavy. He already beat him once which should be enogh to prove he is compition.
> 
> ...


sherk would be good competition for gomi but sherk's stand up isnt very good and i think gomi would capatalize on that and gomi isnt bad on the ground either being well versed in submissions

BJ did beat him before but that was 3 years ago and gomi's first time in a cage with elbows allowed i mean a second fight could go either way but we looking at a very different gomi 

and jens pulver is kinda going down hill after losing to a nobody and as you said he got knocked out by gomi 

basicly to sum it all up gomi if he lost to anyone in ufc at light weight it would be the very top notch fighters which are basicly bj penn(who doesnt fight in lightweight anymore but if he did he would be a beast) and sean sherk the way you put it in ur very first comment about gomi made it sound like you thought alot of people could take gomi in lightweight in ufc


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> you put it in ur very first comment about gomi made it sound like you thought alot of people could take gomi in lightweight in ufc


I dont think that there is anybody that could take him hands down. He is beatable, I have not seen Serk fight anybody with the same skills as Gomi. If Gomi and BJ faught today I would say that Gomi would probably lose just because I think BJ is in a world of funk after his losses to GSP and Matt.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think that Gomi vs Sherk would be a very good fight. There styles are tottally different and it could be very interesting to watch. I actually think that sherks stand up is pretty decent after watching him fight Diaz. It is still nowhere near Gomis but anything can happen. I could see the fight going to the ground and Gomi winning by sub, or sherk winning a decision. If it stays standing gomi will probably knock him out. BJ needs to get his head on straight if he wants to fight someone like Gomi again, and I dont think Jens pulver has a chance, he is out of his prime and out of his league figting Gomi. Especially after being knocked out in there first fight. 

A fighter that I think is going to be the UFC lightweight champ sooner or later is Tyson Griffin. He is the only one to ever defeat Urijah Faber and that guy is awesome. Watch out for griffin he is kinda unknown right now but he is a machine.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i agree with the frank shamrock comment, and i got another one that im gonna ripped apart on this forum for, on this forum you guys talk about GSP like hes 40-0 with 40 1st round KO's...that guy is an awesome fighter and I like him, but you guys are just way over the top with the GSP nuthugging:cheeky4:



haha when you're right your're right.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

```
[QUOTE=MMA freak]Tank Abbott, he got a title shot against Maurice Smith right after being nearly killed by Vitor Belfort.[/QUOTE]
```
 Tank Abbott is a fruitcake:cheeky4:


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

hhaha i deff agree


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Everyones saying BJ needs to get his head on straight and he's in a funk. Why is he in a funk just because he had two losses? He lost a decision thats was about as close as decisions get to a great fighter in GSP, then was dominating Hughes until his rib dislocated. He's been fighting great even though he has two consecutive losses. A fight between him and Gomi would be closer than last time but I still think BJ would win again.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

jamlena said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Tank Abbott is a fruitcake:cheeky4:


Tank's nothing but a street fighter but the dude is tough ... I like the way he handed Cabbage his ass after that retarded dance he did. Tank did something Tim Sylvia and Arlovski couldn't ... knocked Cabbage out with one punch and flattened him on his back for a long time ... I'm talking of course about Tank-Cabbage 2 in Hawaii


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

yes id say so


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Since the TUF 4 Finale, Din Thomas, Travis Lutter and Matt Serra are all getting undeserved hype.


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

serra was very unimpressive


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Tito Ortiz anyone?:dunno:
> 
> He is overrated and will never beat Liddell.*
> 
> ...



Since when did tito get overrated?
everyone seems to think that chuck will win this
fight easy..


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

and rashard


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Chris Leben is overrated. The king of the overrated is Rickson Gracie with his 3000000000000/0 record of absolute nobodys.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

check kongo, ken shamrock


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

havent seen much of leben only seen couple of fights and interviews but wot an idiot.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

yup, can't agree with the shamrock thing though. The guy was a beast


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> yup, can't agree with the shamrock thing though. The guy was a beast


yha there isint a fighter in the world that could beat ken in his prime but he is just too old now.


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

lilstuch114 said:


> i think shamrock it


which shamrock...and why?


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

lilstuch114 said:


> and rashard


I don't know about this one. Evans catches alot of heat on this forum.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> yha there isint a fighter in the world that could beat ken in his prime but he is just too old now.


Yup exactly, he's had his losses but who the hell goes through a career at the top without losing? The guy is always going to be remembered by me as one of the best there ever was


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm gonna take a lot of heat for this, but...
Forrest Griffin.
Sure, I like him, he's exciting and getting better and more rounded all the time. But now Dana's talking title shot? Seriously. Who has he fought that's an elite LHW other than Tito? (whether you agree with the decision or not, it's still a loss). He needs to take on a couple of his top rivals first, don't you agree?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> Yup exactly, he's had his losses but who the hell goes through a career at the top without losing? The guy is always going to be remembered by me as one of the best there ever was


him and randy. Randy is my favorit fighter and think he is a great person but I respect ken more because I read a biography and he had one hard life. but randy is as old as shamrock and still kickin ass. I would have to say Randy is the is the best because hes champ in 2 divitions and 2 times champ in the LH divitions.
As far as over raited I have a list
Matt hammil
chris leaben 
nate quarry 
Rashad 
gracie all of them.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

lol good choices man. I genuinely think Ken would still kick ass with the older mma fighters, I still want a royce v Ken 3. Ken would smash him. It's just he was fighting Franklin and Ortiz in his last few fights and they are much younger so all this washed up comments about Ken are unjistified. Oh and as much as I love Sakuraba ( I have a freakin tattoo of him for god sake) that fight was finished early


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

i think frank mir hes done


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

FunkDoctor said:


> Rickson - debateable. Alot of people within in the industry say that he had beautiful BJJ; his father thought Rickson was the best in family (Royce did alright for himself). But without a doubt his record is BS. A ton of those are sparring partners and if you watched Choke you'd see his competition (bobsledders) are far from the elite martial artists in the MMA world. His recorded pro record are wins against guys who literally have 2x the amount of losses then wins.
> 
> Florian - looked good against Stout, but used dirty elbows to save himself from 2 beatdowns.
> 
> ...


Agreed with all of them!! especially forrest griffin


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

anderson silva is a great fighter but every1 thinks he is god now we no he is mortal


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

matt lindland I do not think that guy sould be number 1 for MW.


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

definetly Phi Baroni


----------



## mmakwesasne84 (Jan 11, 2007)

*over rated*

tito gnp thats it,matt,tim,almost the whole miletech camp,sherk,same as tito pretty much all the gnp ders that have become champ


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

timmy sylvia


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

sanchez


----------



## Paddi88 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sanchez. He proved tonight that he is absolutely clueless when things aren't going his way. He lacks adaption more than anyone, and that is why he got owned.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

GSP he aint the god everyone thought he was now was he :cheeky4:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

page 3 I said GSP was overrated


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> page 3 I said GSP was overrated


once agian something that could have been brought to my attention YESTERDAY now im broke


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> GSP he aint the god everyone thought he was now was he :cheeky4:



Hindsight is a great thing.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> Hindsight is a great thing.


well its always 20/20


----------

